
How Quantum Computers and Machine Learning Will Revolutionize Big Data - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/computers-big-data/
======
devx
> Lloyd made his pitch, proposing a quantum version of Google’s search engine
> whereby users could make queries and receive results without Google knowing
> which questions were asked. The men were intrigued. But after conferring
> with their business manager the next day, Brin and Page informed Lloyd that
> his scheme went against their business plan. “They want to know everything
> about everybody who uses their products and services,” he joked.

I'm confident that wasn't just a joke. That's what Larry Page thinks is
Google's direction, and I think he's wrong. I was just telling a Googler
friend that this is the wrong way, and in the future they will face increasing
criticism for it, especially if the Internet's users en masse decide to switch
to a much more secure, much more private Internet, where user tracking would
be very difficult.

When that day comes, Google won't be a friend anymore for web users. They'll
be the enemy. And I'm saying that as a still somewhat loyal Google user right
now.

The problem is Google has always "won" by being a _friend_ to web users. If
they are the enemy, they will lose. That's why it's vital for them to find a
way to make money, that doesn't automatically make them the enemy of a much
more secure Internet.

~~~
jonbaer
Lloyd's 2 recent papers are pretty interesting ...
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.0411](http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.0411)
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.0471](http://arxiv.org/abs/1307.0471)

